# Favorite Bay Area Road Downhills - Max Speeds



## roadndirt (Jun 9, 2007)

One of my favorite road downhills is Quimby Road. Max speed 52 mph attained at the straightaway near the top of the climb before you get to the end of the valley. I'm not the fastest climber but I have a hoot comin' down! What's your favorite downhill and fastest speed? I make it from the top of Quimby Rd. at Halls Valley Ranch to the bottom at Remington and Quimby in just under 10 minutes. Barrelling down on a roadbike and railing turns with 23C's is a blast!


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't dare do this anymore but in my more youthful and fearless days many years ago I reached 55 coming down Sierra road towards the Piedmont intersection. Cars can potentially pop into your path and it would be hard to stop :crazy: 

Also coming down Monitor Pass near Markleeville towards the Nevada side I hit 55.

Also FWIW the Los Trancos downhill in Portola Valley is a rush. From the stop sign and starting with a deadstop you will hit 50 plus in just a few seconds - fun fun cuz its a wide and nicely paved road. It feels like you are sling shot down the road :thumbsup:


----------



## trainCatcher (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with you on Los Trancos. It almost makes the climb up Joaquin worth it for the non-billygoat folks. I hit 52+ everytime I go down it.


----------



## roadndirt (Jun 9, 2007)

orng_crsh said:


> I don't dare do this anymore but in my more youthful and fearless days many years ago I reached 55 coming down Sierra road towards the Piedmont intersection. Cars can potentially pop into your path and it would be hard to stop :crazy:
> 
> Also coming down Monitor Pass near Markleeville towards the Nevada side I hit 55.
> 
> Also FWIW the Los Trancos downhill in Portola Valley is a rush. From the stop sign and starting with a deadstop you will hit 50 plus in just a few seconds - fun fun cuz its a wide and nicely paved road. It feels like you are sling shot down the road :thumbsup:


Nice, I'll have to look for Los Trancos when I make it out to Portola Valley! I've been down Sierra road too, but I don't remember what the max was.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I go down hills almost as slow as I go up them. Been over the handlebars a few times, and got a high speed wobble once too, once was enough.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Fastest I ever did for an extended period was going down Hwy 92 from Skyline towards Half Moon Bay. I drafted a Camaro at 50+ mph mph for several miles. The hill is not very steep, but it is a long downhill with wide lanes and sweeping curves. There is a lot of traffic in both directions, so losing control can be very bad for you in many different ways.

I have hit 60mph on Los Trancos without even pedalling.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

48mph is my top speed. I prefer twisty technical roads over just steep and fast. Kings Mtn Rd and Page Mill and Alpine all come too mind. The top of Mt Hamilton is also a bit of fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> I have hit 60mph on Los Trancos without even pedalling.


Wouldnt it be kinda hard to pedal at 55+ mph? unless you have a 70 chainring with a 11 cog, along with pedaling 120 rpm....

unless you meant you didn't pedal to get up to 40ish mph


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

How do you get to Los Trancos? I mean, apart from riding up it from where it runs into Alpine.

My fastest so far was 45.1 on the Alameda de las Pulgas in San Mateo, between Crystal Springs and 92. Remember those strong North winds we had a few weekends ago? Nothing like a 30 knot tailwind! Thank God the light at the bottom stayed green.....


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

For some reason, I love going down Mt. Hamilton Road. Very technical. Don't think I get much over 30 until the end.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

wipeout said:


> For some reason, I love going down Mt. Hamilton Road. Very technical. Don't think I get much over 30 until the end.


I live there and I'm not too fond of the descent because: (i) potholes/sinkholes - sometimes in mid-turn, (ii) rocks/sand/dirt on the proper line, forcing you to pick and choose the suboptimal automobile-tire-path line(s); and (iii) it's just plain bumpy.

Fastest part for me is the section just up from Grant Park (I don't do the lower section much because I live on the first ridge by the Grand View Restaurant) where the curves start to become more gentle and there's a brief section that is just steep enough that, on a good day with no-wind, I can briefly hit 40+ mph at full sprint.

For fast, smooth descents with some technical bits, I like HW9 down to Saratoga, HW 84 down to Woodside(ish), and HW92 down to Canada Rd. You can often go as fast (or faster) than the automobile traffic.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

mytorelli said:


> Wouldnt it be kinda hard to pedal at 55+ mph? unless you have a 70 chainring with a 11 cog, along with pedaling 120 rpm....


If you learn to pedal smoothly (and you are reasonably young), you can probably hit 200 rpm. 200 rpm in a 52/11 gear would give you over 70mph. Track sprinters, who use much smaller gears on their fixed gear bikes, can pedal at over 300 rpm.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

genejockey said:


> How do you get to Los Trancos? I mean, apart from riding up it from where it runs into Alpine.


Riding up Los Trancos is the easiest way. The other route is to ride up Alpine (several miles) to Joaquin, then work your way down on Spanish Trail, Vista Verde (steep down), and Ramona (more steep down).


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> If you learn to pedal smoothly (and you are reasonably young), you can probably hit 200 rpm. 200 rpm in a 52/11 gear would give you over 70mph. Track sprinters, who use much smaller gears on their fixed gear bikes, can pedal at over 300 rpm.



i can't believe that....not even 200


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

dougn said:


> i can't believe that....not even 200


I can do 200 RPM (measured with magnet on crank and sensor on chainstay) on my trainer set at light loads and there are probably quite a few other trackies that can do 200+ RPM. I doubt very many can do 300+ RPM though and certainly never on the track (think about it - typical race gearing on the track is on the order of 88" - 92" so at 300+ RPM they would be going impossibly fast).


----------



## kev1n (Jan 17, 2006)

I used to live in Portola Vly at Joaquin and Old Spanish, so Los Trancos was on almost every ride. Got up to 57-58 a couple times. You have to spin out before the steep part, tuck, and pray a deer doesn't run in front of you. 

Joaquin is fast too, but descending Alpine is a great way to end up as a hood ornament.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

jeebus, i feel like a wuss. my balls shrivel up and buttocks pinch as i go past anything faster then 42mph.

...well that's if i actually glance at the speedo.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

On a San Francisco to Tiburon/ paradise loop my computer said I did 58.9 mph... wow

its been acting up lately though so thats obviously wrong


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Last year a couple of us touched 50MPH plus down Altamont Pass just past the golf course. Now it isnt much of a downhill but on that day the tail wind was unbelievable.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I did indicated 58mph in the Corral Hollow Road Race way back in early 1990's, I believe it is Patterson Pass Rd. I recall a large tail wind on the descent. My rear wheel had a bit of a hop to it and was just about bouncing off the pavement. I recall thinking I would have likely hit 60mph if it weren't for that rear wheel hop.

I recently saw 45mph with a loose wind breaker at the last part of Sierra as others have said....... very fast there!

Top of West side of Quimby is not one for the nervous either.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah i did the descent on the qiumby road. just don't try it on the windy day. i don't know how fast i was descent but i actually overpass some of the cars. also had a couple hairy experiences when it's 20 mph cross wind.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

I happen to be a clyde who lives on a big 18% hill. I typically hit 52-54 mph, but the fastest has been 59.9. That last tenth has been bothering me for a while now...


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

scottyperkins said:


> but the fastest has been 59.9. That last tenth has been bothering me for a while now...


LOL that's a good one - just round it out the the next highest decimel and you're done .

On another note, someone pointed out to me Suncrest Ave in San Jose just a block away from Sierra Road. I'ts about a mile climb and its definately plenty steep. The upper part is wide and sweeping and that one time I went down it I hit 50 nervously LOL. 

As a bonus for you billy goats out there, at the top of Suncrest is a 'little' road called Perie Lane - its probably 200plus yards at 20%. That one hurt me bad 

Here's a map of it from Bikely.com: 

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Suncrest-Perie-Lane-Profile-10-ave-Perie-Lane-at-20


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

scottyperkins said:


> I happen to be a clyde who lives on a big 18% hill. I typically hit 52-54 mph, but the fastest has been 59.9. That last tenth has been bothering me for a while now...


Here's the profile of the ride I mentioned above. This is on the homebound (uphill) leg.


----------



## his dudeness (Jun 18, 2007)

You know, the top half of Mt. Diablo was recently re-paved and the road is so tacky and smooth you hardly need to touch the brakes.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

scottyperkins said:


> Here's the profile of the ride I mentioned above. This is on the homebound (uphill) leg.


So, where is this grade so we can try it out?


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

kneejerk said:


> So, where is this grade so we can try it out?


Silver Creek Ranch in south San Jose. Here. 

I would head down the east side of the hill as there's a nice rise-out at the bottom. Climb, scream, repeat.


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

Ralston heading east from the Middle School down towards Alameda de las Pulgas, and Edgewood Rd heading east from 280 down towards Crestview. I can only get up to 47mph on both no matter what. Part of it is probably my 50x12 gearing, and the other factor could be my fly-weight... 120lbs soaking wet. As for the twisties, does it really get any better than King Mountain below Huddart Park? =)


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

your link didn't work
I'm imagining it is right off of Silver Creek Valley Rd.?
I searched for it and couldn't find it, what is the zip code and full name?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

roadndirt said:


> One of my favorite road downhills is Quimby Road. Max speed 52 mph attained at the straightaway near the top of the climb before you get to the end of the valley.


Man! I'm not even going to ask how fast you are coming down


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

kneejerk said:


> your link didn't work
> I'm imagining it is right off of Silver Creek Valley Rd.?
> I searched for it and couldn't find it, what is the zip code and full name?


Crazy link! Sorry 'bout that.

The top is the intersection of Hill Top View Lane and Hassler Parkway, 95138.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Seven minutes down Old La Honda last summer. I'm shooting for the 14 min club down Kings next!


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

57.5 fastest on a road bike down South Park Dr...Berkeley... Lots of fast roads over there. Moeser is pretty fast too.

I was clocked at 62mph on a tandem... Hwy 1 in Humbolt Co. we were paced by a camaro. The passenger held out six fingers then two. 

53.5mph on a mtn bike down Marincello in Marin... I was spinning like a bat outta hell.

Folks used to hit 60mph plus coming down Oakville Grade back when, but the road's so chewed up now I won't let it roll past 48mph.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

I've hit 229 RPM's on a trainer, and 218 on my MTB in a sprint in the big ring (44 tooth/4th gear, no idea how many teeth on the cassette there). Downhill, I've made it down Old La Honda in 7 minutes. I don't know how that stacks up, but it was a blast!


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Not necessarily my fave but I hit 48.8 on Mama Bear doing the loop counter clockwise. I think that may have been the fastest I've gone in the immediate Bay Area.


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just an update from the Deathride - I hit 55.3 mph  coming down Woodfords grade (coming back from Carson Pass). For sure no cars were passing LOL.

I've been saying I won't go that fast anymore but sometimes I get caught up in the rush. It felt easier to just let go rather than brake and piss off the guy behind me LOL.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm new and slow (and running a compact double) but....

...in my mountain biking days I know I could hit over 40 going down Bear Creek Road going towards San Pablo Dam Road...

...and lately I've been riding Alhambra Valley alot... from the top of Pig Farm it's easy to hit 40+ in either direction (today I hit 46+, hoping to hit 50 soon).

Anyway, lots of hills in that whole area it seems. Three Bears, Pig Farm, Happy Valley Rd are all right there (you probably couldn't pick up too much speed on Happy Valley, lots of switchbacks).


----------



## frecciaceleste (Feb 4, 2005)

This year in the DR a few of us were slingshoting off the draft of one another down Woodfords and I touched 55.5 coasting in full tuck. What a rush... Wasn't the speed limit 35 in the section?


----------



## Acadian (Feb 16, 2005)

yesterday while coming down Felter road in Milpitas - 56mph


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

41.6mph down Mount Eden Rd. in Cupertino, the steep side with worrisome driveways......... don't think I'll be doing that again


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*62 mph*



velocipede said:


> 57.5 fastest on a road bike down South Park Dr...Berkeley... Lots of fast roads over there. Moeser is pretty fast too.


+1 on South Park & Moeser
62 mph on South Park several years ago when I was a little younger and a lot braver/stupider. Also 62 mph on the decent of Pine Flat Road Race. I was actually drafting Mike McGuire and dabbing my brakes to stay tucked in behind him.


----------



## dslfoolish (Mar 22, 2006)

Acadian said:


> yesterday while coming down Felter road in Milpitas - 56mph


Wow. I've gone down felter pretty fast before onto calaveras, but I had no idea its possible to hit 55+. If memory serves me right, aren't some parts of felter pretty rough?


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Bonny Doon Rd. Santa Cruz County, hit 48.8mph on my Cateye, if it weren't for a tricky cross wind/winds may have seen more, nice smooth straight 10% grade for a few miles,


----------



## unclemimo (Aug 24, 2005)

*Back in the day*

When I lived in San Jose as a teenager and did Hwy 9 every week, I grew pretty comfortable with the descent. I'll never forget the look on my mom's face when I told her I hit 56.5 mph going downhill. I was soooo excited, she was less so.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

I can hit 50+ easily down South Park Drive near Berkeley. fastests was 56 i think, back when i had a speedometer (damn thing is broken now).

Fastest ever, anywhere: 65mph in full tuck @ Road Nationals in Pennsylvania.


----------



## aabbas (Oct 16, 2004)

I did 64mph coming down San Bruno Mtn this summer. Usually I only get to the mid 50s, but this one time a box truck let me draft him on the way down. He kept gradually speeding up, and I kept praying that no bad pavement emerged from under the truck.

Alex


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 19, 2002)

unclemimo said:


> When I lived in San Jose as a teenager and did Hwy 9 every week, I grew pretty comfortable with the descent. I'll never forget the look on my mom's face when I told her I hit 56.5 mph going downhill. I was soooo excited, she was less so.


I rode 9 alot back in the day, too. I topped out on that road at 47mph on the straight sections below Redwood Gulch. I ran it at 42-43mph without trying too hard, but at 47mph I was out of leg speed and power to get it any faster. I was running a 53/13 back then, so I would have been topped out at around 140-145 rpm, which sounds about right.

That was then. Now I'm happy to make it back down in one piece so I can totter off and watch the kids play soccer...


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I recently broke the 50mph barrier (it took a while of trying) down Los Trancos in Portola Valley, I had to run a stop sign to carry the momentum to get there. I had done 49 on two previous trips.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Went down West Quimby Rd. today (my long time favorite), I only saw 42mph, I was expecting more, it's not very smooth, has many tricky sections, I don't think I could go much faster down it, (unless my speedo wasn't registering properly?)


----------



## RelevantAaron (Oct 16, 2007)

South Park Road off Grizzly peak - smooth, pretty straight, 14-16% grade in sections. Easy to hit low '50's....

Aaron


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

RelevantAaron said:


> South Park Road off Grizzly peak - smooth, pretty straight, 14-16% grade in sections. Easy to hit low '50's....
> 
> Aaron


But you have to look out for the endangered lizards... squish.... crash....


----------



## Pedo (Jul 31, 2008)

Sierra rd. in San Jose. The fastest it right at the end. I hit 55 mph.


----------

